# 0% 2yr credit card



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone who just needs a bit of help at the mo, or just wants to spend (!) Barclaycard have just raised their term to 24month

http://www.lovemoney.com/news/credi...380/the-two-year-0-credit-card?source=1000557

:O


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

here we go again then


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

aye ?


----------

